# More IL meet-up pics!!!



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi! Sorry it took soo long! I had to get them all on my album on imagecave but I didn't have time to resize all of them so here's the link. I hope you guys like them! 

http://usera.imagecave.com/pixie5552/Chimeetup6-26-05/


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Great pictures! I loved them all!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

me too, i enjoyed them all - great piccys!!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

That must have been so much fun for you all!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

They are so brilliant I wish I had been there


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Great pictures! I love the one where it looks like Ginger is smiling!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow, great pics! I especially liked the last one of you 3 girls and your 6 chi's. :lol: I must say, you all look lovely and your chi's are just gorgeous. Tania, I keep thinking Molly is bigger but I guess it's just that she has such long legs. She's really quite a lil peanut. :lol: 

You guys must've had a ball! I hope you can do it on a regular basis.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Wow, great pics! I especially liked the last one of you 3 girls and your 6 chi's. :lol: I must say, you all look lovely and your chi's are just gorgeous. Tania, I keep thinking Molly is bigger but I guess it's just that she has such long legs. She's really quite a lil peanut. :lol:
> 
> You guys must've had a ball! I hope you can do it on a regular basis.


I agree that pic of you three is great!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah i love that pic of all 3 of you gals!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I really like the group pic too! Rachael, yeah, Molly's long legs make her look big in pics!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Those are really great pictures! You guys look like you had fun. Makes me really want to go to one now!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Those are great pics!!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Looks like a fun day. How great to get to meet both Chi's and their Moms/Dad.


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Great pictures!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Those are great pictures!!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that looks like so much fun :shock: i'm jealous 

kisses nat


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow those pics are great..u all looked like u had a great time!


----------

